# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Active-Matrix Definicioni

## inc-seo

Active-Matrix
Matrica aktive është një teknologji e përdorur në ekranet LCD, siç janë ekranet e laptopëve dhe monitorët e sheshtë. Përdor një matricë të transistorëve të hollë të filmit (TFT) dhe kondensatorëve për të kontrolluar imazhin e prodhuar nga ekrani. Ndriçimi i çdo pixel kontrollohet duke modifikuar ngarkesën elektrike të kondensatorëve përkatës. Ngjyra e secilit piksel kontrollohet duke ndryshuar ngarkesën e kondensatorëve individualë që lëshojnë dritën e kuqe, jeshile dhe blu (RGB).

Termi "matricë aktive" i referohet natyrës aktive të kondensatorëve në ekran. Ndryshe nga një ekran me matricë pasive, e cila duhet të ngarkojë rreshta të plota telash për të ndryshuar pixels individuale, një ekran me matrice aktive mund të kontrollojë çdo piksel direkt. Kjo rezulton në një kohë shumë të shpejtë përgjigjeje, që do të thotë se pikselet mund të ndryshojnë gjendjen shumë më shpejt. Në terma praktikë, një monitor me matrice aktive mund të shfaqë lëvizje dhe imazhe të lëvizshme më qartë se sa një ekran me matrice pasive. Kalimi i shpejtë i TFT-ve gjithashtu parandalon "ghosting" të kursorit që është i zakonshëm në ekranet matricë pasive.

Meqenëse teknologjia e matricës aktive siguron kontroll individual të secilit piksel, ekranet e matricave aktive zakonisht shfaqin më shumë shkëlqim dhe ngjyrë në të gjithë ekranin sesa ekranet matricë pasive. Për shkak të avantazheve të shumëfishta të teknologjisë së matricës aktive, shumica e monitorëve kompjuterikë, ekraneve të laptopëve dhe televizorëve LCD përdorin ekranet me matrice aktive.

Credit : https://www.1337day.ooo/2018/12/acti...efinition.html

----------

Shaban Abazi (27-01-2022)

----------

